# Tennis



## Mavic (Jan 8, 2013)

hi everyone, 

I am looking for a tennis court, classes and tennis teachers for me and my 9 year old kid that doesn't necessarily belong to a club wherein you have to pay a very expensive membership fee in Guadalajara, Zapopan.

Any help would be much ppreciated


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Tennis?*

Just a suggestion considering your post. Many private clubs in Mexico from Tennis to Gyms take up, get a lot of initial members then the fad wears off. Some even go into hard times.

There's two clubs in my town of Tepic, that when asked were able to allow you access on a pay per day basis agreed to just that. Better than not getting any of your business.? Just go in ask to see their facilities and services and then just flat out tell them with you busy schedule you don't know how often you will be able to come to their club. You want a price per visit. 

You'll probably get the answer you want in a number of the clubs.

Funny thing here in our town, some of the fastest courts with the best shade actually are two courts at the main public park. Members in some of the other clubs come over here to play when it get's hot too.


----------

